# just me venting



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a condition that eats my central nervous system, and none of the meds the doctor tries stop it completely. This new one requires a two hour iv. I feel fatigued for two weeks then every joint in my body hurts. 

I've been fighting everyone and everything for so long that I no longer care. The only way out for me is to let this stuff take it's course. Wife comes at me seconds from a meltdown, demanding I talk about why I'm destroying the marriage and how I never try.

Yep how's this not trying...I quit!! Everything that stresses me out, adios!! Leave me to my happy holes in my brain...I feel a sense of release. I don't care anymore!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry to hear about that, while probably not as bad, my wife's MS has similar issues as you describe (she was even on a monthly infusion that took 2 hours) and the depression that she suffers from as a result can be daunting to deal with. I try my best to be understanding but I do admit that I experience moments where it gets to me too and I say or do things that I shouldn't to her. (nothing horrible but it's impossible to be 100% all the time supercaringunderstanding guy/husband)

please understand that your pain and fatigue and changing brain chemistry and structure are all going to effect your depression and mood. Communicate with your neurologist or GP about how bad your depression is getting and get help. Often life deals you a sh!t sandwich, that part is out of your control. How you handle it is within your control. There are ways to be productive and happy in nearly most conditions.


----------

